# CPT for Integra placement



## rogers (Oct 14, 2011)

I need to code the placement of Integra on a failed skin flap procedure and am thinking I should use 15400. Could someone advise me whether or not that is correct.  I've not coded Integra before. Thanks in advance.


----------



## alsmedicx2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Integra is an accelular dermal replacement (derived from cow or sheep I believe as opposed to human skin cells).  The website for the pharamectuical company that makes this recommended codes 15170-15176.


----------



## devisrinivash (Nov 1, 2011)

When a patient is burned, their skin becomes so damaged that it must be removed surgically to prevent infection. After the surgeon removes the damaged skin, INTEGRA® is used as a graft and shaped to the exact size and shape of the skin area it is to replace. INTEGRA® is surgically  secured with surgical sutures or staples. The INTEGRA® areas are then covered with bandages.We can use full thickness skin graft  otherwise my suggestion would be  Q4104


----------

